# Balmoral 11:45 rising tide 18.12.07



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hitting Balmoral. Launching at 11:45. Off the water by 2:30 to pick up the kids. Windy and late notice but there you have it. Anyone very welcome to join me. Balmoral has been really dead to date but it has to start up at some point and today may be the day. 0417 440 384 is my number.

JT


----------

